# Liveeeeeeeeeee- La revolution is here



## G.A.R (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok guys-It has been long enought. I am sorry for the delay but
They are finaly done and ready to go. I just want to thank Daniel and every one in the forum that has been so supportive of the "Live" project.
I look forward to hearing what you guys think of the cigars. They have been made with a lot of love just for Cigarlive and I hope you enjoy them as I
have enjoy been part of the project. When I met Daniel I knew his forum was the one I wanted to do a project I long had in mind. To let all of you come in 
an see how a cigar brand was made. Now that we are done. We as a forum
will enjoy the fruit of our labor. They will be ready to go on sale at midnight July 4th to commemorate Daniels sons B-day. Hope you enjoy

George A Rico

PS. Dont for get to look for the new G.A.R cigar by me and the new Gran Habano Cabinet Selection. Look for them coming soon


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet!! Can't wait. Thank you sir*


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome! i can't wait to get some of these babies!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats is freaking awesome, and I love the going on ale date!!!! Daniel has busted his A$$ for this place and its great to see people like you George take notice and do the best by him! I can't wait to try some of these babies.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh by the way the whole set up looks great, love the box!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Awsome looking sticks!!! cant wait to try them


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great presentation. Thanx all who have busted their tails to make these, hope'n to try some soon, as well as the Cabinet selection.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so very excited about the release. When George told me the cigars were ready I got chills. When he decided we could release all three blends I knew it would be a lot more work on his part to get them done. He did the work anyway and never asked me to pitch in anymore of my time. We have stayed in close contact throughout the whole process and I have learned more then I can possibly ever thank him for. The creative mind that George has never stops and it has been really great to have a new friend to bounce ideas off of. In doing so we also came up with a new idea for getting a community together at more then just events. The new concept will debute tonight and it will be a revolucion as well.

In picking the day of the LIVE release it was easy to see it should be on a day of Independence for our country and a new brand called LIVE more over my beloved son's birthday which is a day I never will forget.
Boxes go on sale on July 4th at http://www.LiveCigar.com and will have the 10% discount for the first week as planned.

Thank You all for the constant support and I hope you all really love them. Thank you to my wife Diana that puts up with me and supports everything in every way.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Still full boxes only? no samplers or anything?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Still full boxes only? no samplers or anything?


Sorry no samplers only full boxes. Maybe next year.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Now they look like a Revelution!! Great looking cigars!! And the box presentation I find awesome!! Good luck, but that must not be a problem I think!!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

How exciting! What an awesome way to celebrate! Congratulations and great job to all involved.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

They look mighty nice!!!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Man I wanna get my hands on some of those!!!!!!! Great work as always Sir.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

YES!!!! can't wait for these .


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Dan-

Whats the blend info


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*delicious*

Beautiful! Can't wait to taste them.:dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope the server can handle the july 4th hit, Daniel congrats on this I know what it has meant to you. congrats brother


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Woohooo!!!!!!!!!! Looking awesome!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking GOOD!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

How much are these going to be? Can't wait!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Sweet!! Can't wait. Thank you sir*


Me Either!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

they look grrreeeat , makes me pround to be a part of cigarlive !! even tho i am a new member !! Do we have a price yet on these babys?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Some beautys Does anyone know what the blend is . I cant wait to try them


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Very Nice. Indeed!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome just awesome they look great


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

They look great - I can't wait to smoke one!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks great! I think the size and shape looks like a wiener...er...winner!

:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great - can't wait to try them!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

GREAT JOB!:leph:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

oh wow! finally! these have been SOOOO anticipated. cant wait to smoke one as well as the G.A.R.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Looks mighty tasty


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats George and Daniel! Job well done...


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can't wait Daniel and George, it looks awesome. Bout your proud like a new pappa....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:

I am SO ready for these!!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

These look great. I can't wait for the day that I get to smoke one...:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t15670-p-live-cigar-release.html

info on the cigars here.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

A little more info on the blends...

*Green Label - Nicaragua*
Wrapped in a nice Ecuadorian Corojo wrapper this cigar is packed with some nice Nicaraguan filler and binder. This is a spicy treat that is medium to full body in strength. If you like the taste of great Nicaraguan tobacco and the spice of an Ecuadorian wrapper this is the cigar for you.

*Red Label - Nicaragua, Columbia, Panama*
Wrapped in a nice Ecuadorian Corojo wrapper this cigar is filled with a combination of the best tobaccos from Nicaragua, Columbia and Panama. Full of complexity along with a creamy start this cigar showcases the blenders skills like no other. Make time in your life to enjoy the complexity of this cigar.

*Blue Label - Argentina*
A taste like no other this cigar is an Argentinian Puro that has a strength profile that is medium to full bodied. Hearty, Bold and full of flavor this cigars taste profile is like no other found in Central and South America. Try this cigar today for a new taste of Argentina.


----------

